# Lime and dirt floors.



## Knights Pride (Apr 30, 2010)

What exactly is Barn Lime.” I live in Arizona and have dirt floors. I have tried sweet PZD and it does not work well. I have been reading about barn lime, and have not been able to find it in any of the feed stores. Is Barn Lime the same as regular Lime sold at ACE???


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

There are two types. One is hydrated lime, and the other "ag lime". The hydrated lime is what you use for whitewashing, it's pure white, and a caustic type of lime, also sometimes called mason's lime. I use it for whitewashing and in masonry work. And the ag lime is what you want for the floor. The barn lime sounds right. When you buy it, ask if it is hydrated or not, and someone should help answer the question. Or check the bag; it should be written on it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What you really want is limestone (calcium carbonate). Ag lime is limestone while, as Pav stated, lime (calcium oxide or calcium hydroxide) used in construction is hydrated lime. Regarding Ace Hardware, it would depend on what section it's in. For lawns and gardens, it is usually limestone. Again, it should tell you on the bag. Any feed store will have the lime you want.

We have also tried Sweet PDZ and were disappointed. We really liked a product from Canada called StallDry. It was a diatemaceous earth product and was great in stalls, but we can't get it anymore. Barn lime has worked for us.


----------



## Knights Pride (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I was able to order ag lime at ACE.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe the lime I buy, it says on the bag that its barn lime...I also have dirt floors in the barn...I use the lime then put bedding on top of it.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

We actually use the hydrated lime in the goat houses after we clean them down to the earth. After putting down the lime, I cover it well with pine shavings. In cold weather, I'll put straw on top of all that. I've never had a problem with that lime. It's what I was taught to use. For spot cleaning I use the PDZ, especially around the babies as they are close to the ground and I don't want then breathing lime.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathie, perhaps it's the humidity thing here but a warning for others. A family down from me years back used hydrated/slaked lime in the bottom of their barn...it was in the dirt afterall so how can it hurt. Shavings were added in a thick layer and the barn was pretty until kidding started. The does got caustic burns on their vulvas, teats and ears, some of them their mouths when they started digging holes into the shavings to get down to the earth to kid. I remember my vet was at a loss as to what these sores were, we thought it was something contagious, until it dawned on her that it was burns. Be very careful also in using hardwood ashes. Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I use lime I get at TSC made for horse stalls. It's ground a little coarser so it's not as dusty. It works great, and it's only 2.99 for a 50 pound bag up here.


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

I use D.E. A LOT! It gets rid of my fire ants, the smell in the sleeping shelters, and the moisture by the milking barn door. We use about 2 bags a year at $35 each. It sure is cheaper than paying for all of those chemicals!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

please never use the caustic lime you will only have trouble it burns not only you but your animals. I use both AG lime and DE


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I LOVED Stall dry!! Good to read that the Sweet PDZ wasnt so great we though about trying it. We use lime from TSC it works well, I use it for the goat barn, horse stalls & chicken coop floors.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never used either DE or Ag Lime. What does it do exactly?


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

dragonlair said:


> I use lime I get at TSC made for horse stalls. It's ground a little coarser so it's not as dusty. It works great, and it's only 2.99 for a 50 pound bag up here.


Wow only $2.99, Nothing in California costs only $2.99!! At least not up where I live )-: Guess I better check it out today because the buck goes home on the 7th and I NEED to clean out the stall and old bedding.
How thick can I safely put the lime down?? And how much staw should I cover it with.
Thanks


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I use the DE and ag lime from TSC (also 2.99 for 50 lbs here). I've always used DE around perimeter of my house for ants (and whatever gets caught). I put it in my flower beds as well. I put it in the barn stalls, around my hay bales and chicken coop. When I first read about it, the husband and I mixed a couple of tablespoons in water and drank a glass everyday. It was supposed to have great health benefits - didn't notice anything after a couple of months, so we stopped. I still know people that drink it daily.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

DE and ag lime absorb moisture and help control odor. DE also helps control mites. Not sure how it works, though.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The way it _supposedly_ works on parasites is that the sharp edges- it is a tiny sharp edged silica deposit left from algae. It has very sharp points and edges and slices their outer surface so they die. This means it would have to come in direct contact with the parasite in just the right way to slice it. Phooie.
same with lice. It just makes them uncomfortable and scratches up their surface. Simple talc or cornstarch does as well for getting rid of lice because it fills up their breathing pores. Be careful not to breathe it when using it where air currents can lift it. Once silica is in your lungs it is in there for good. Not good. Be careful!


----------

